# Adele Portrait



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

A portrait of Adele which I started recently. The tricky bit is coming up - the hair!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you Chanda for your continued support! Obviously I'm hoping she will look super gorgeous if I render the hair well! At this stage of a drawing I always think of my potential of ruining it.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ernest Scribbler said:


> Thank you Chanda for your continued support! Obviously I'm hoping she will look super gorgeous if I render the hair well! At this stage of a drawing I always think of my potential of ruining it.


Yep, know the situation, but I know you will pull it off!

Really love the extreme contrast...Very nice!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you very much George, I really should practice drawing hair on scrap paper as I find this the most daunting.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

outstanding work es-


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks ever so much Jeff. It gives me a boost having positive comments off of all you guys so far in this thread as you're all very talented. Actually I've just been working on it and have noticed there is a bit of an issue with her dimpled chin - some careful 'surgery' needs to be carried out!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

*Help!*

I have been attempting the hair on this picture on scrap paper. So far though I cannot get it to look right. The problem being the hair being quite a mid gray 
with a few black shadows, but there are a lot of white continuous 'flowing' hilghlight lines. I'm finding drawing this 'negative' space quite impossible. What is required is a hard eraser pencil tool that can be sharpened to a fine point, enabling the removal of the graphite in a smooth continiuos THIN line. Can anybody suggest a suitable tool? Maybe an ink eraser in pencil form?
Thanks in advance.


----------

